# Two EOIs and Invitations to Lodge 189 Visa Application



## darkhorse (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello,
I messed my EOI that was submitted on April 10, 2014. I got an invitation on April 14, 2014 to lodge 189 visa application, but then I realized the mistake I made in over calculating points for experience. Since the EOI is in Invited status I could not cancel or withdraw; neither do I wanted to wait for 60 days for the EOI to expire. So, I created a new EOI account under a different email addresses (this time with correct info). Today I received an invitation to lodge subclass 189 application. Before I create a new ImmiAccount and enter my credit card info, I wanted to ask if this could cause any issue. I want to avoid paying lot of money and getting rejected just for submitting two EOIs. Has anyone gone through a similar experience? If yes, please share.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## kyoizanag (Mar 29, 2014)

They will not allow this but you might have your luck. With that strategy everybody can ignore the 60 days frozen period. I do not think they are going to tolerate that their rules get challenged, if they would notice. And technically it is fairly easy to monitor this problem. A passport number check can find out how many eoi you submitted into the system. Was there the same case? Do post back the progress.


----------



## kyoizanag (Mar 29, 2014)

In your case, you are one person took up two invitations for the same subclass visa with the same occupation code, meaning there is a person who submitted after your second submission had to wait for the next round because of you. I don't think it is the right thing to do and you definitely will be punished had they found it out. Your got invited straight away so I think you have at least 65 points, even after two months when your 14/4 EOI is unlocked from the frozen status, you still could have a good chance to get invited in the last round 23/6 of this financial year. BUT, nobody knows what would happen after 1 July, if there is a slim chance that with your 65 points you dont get invited on 23/6 and your occupation gets removed from 1 July, then you are out. So that's a big decision to make.


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 19, 2014)

Not sure what you mean by B_UT, nobody knows what would happen after 1 July_ Are there going to some changes to skillselect rules in July 2014?


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi darkhorse, I am considering doing the same thing. We called immi earlier and the person we talked to said "I do not recommend it, but try if the system will allow it."

We asked if there's a penalty for doing so and she replied in the negative. May I know what happened with your case after submitting a second EOI while being invited for the first one?


----------



## syedmal (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi,

I have an instance to share, what happens when -- 1st EOI expired, and before the person could withdraw the EOI 2nd invitation was issued. What is the best possible solution to this problem?
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

michaeledward said:


> Hi darkhorse, I am considering doing the same thing. We called immi earlier and the person we talked to said "I do not recommend it, but try if the system will allow it."
> 
> We asked if there's a penalty for doing so and she replied in the negative. May I know what happened with your case after submitting a second EOI while being invited for the first one?


Hi,
Did you go ahead with your second EOI?
Rgds


----------

